# Crunch Fitness Westmanstown: annual fee? flat fee or do you have to haggle?



## annfield (5 Apr 2008)

Is anyone a member of this gym, what is the annual fee, do they give discounts. Is everyone paying the same or have you haggled for better deals?


----------



## gipimann (6 Apr 2008)

I was a member a few years ago, and it was a flat fee then - the only discount I got was "no joining fee", which they said saved €250!   I got a leaflet in my door regularly offering this discount (if you joined within 2 weeks that is!).

If you do join, be very specific about what they can use your mobile number for - I received text messages every 6-8 weeks for the past 3 years asking me to return (I moved away from the area so was definitely not going back and told them at the time I left).   Eventually managed to speak to someone last time a text arrived and they said they'd take me off the list.


----------



## aircobra19 (6 Apr 2008)

Is it a decent gym? I used to be Total Fitness but it got very scruffy, and its a lot harder to get to because of the traffic. Any decent sport physio's in Crunch?


----------



## gipimann (6 Apr 2008)

I was only a member for 12 months before I moved away so don't know about the sport physios.   The gym itself was still very new at the time (less than 2 years old) so still had the "new car smell"!


----------

